# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Guide] How to: Use the WoWModelViewer Greenscreen

## Cursed

Some of my friends (and people i don´t remember to know o_O) asked me few days ago: "Hey dude how can i make those cool WoWModelViewer vids? You know like "Thats the world of warcraft that you play" and that stuff."
I told them to wait I´d make a guide and show it on mmowned.com. Now i hope this will help atleast one of you:

For this guide you will need several programs:
1. WoWModelViewer (of course): WoWModelViewer

2. A recording software (you can use trial versions): Fraps (Trial Fraps) or GameCam (i like GameCam better... Trial GameCam)

3. Sony Vegas (Trial will work): Sony Vegas Official Website


Now to start with this guide:

1. Open WoWModelViewer and select Background color.

ImageShack - Hosting :: 55340090eb2.jpg

2. Choose that green on the pic (i highly recommend that green).

ImageShack - Hosting :: 78227827rg3.jpg

3. Choose a character, move it, resize it, equip it whatever you want... Just do something with it, choose an animation and maybe change the speed a ´lil bit.

ImageShack - Hosting :: 55064293ex5.jpg


4. Make a video of your character doing it´s animation. (I don´t have a ss of that  :Big Grin:  so just find it out yourself)

5. Open up Sony Vegas 7 (Trial) and import your greenscreen video and your other media you´d like to have that character in... I chose an old screenshot of mine.

ImageShack - Hosting :: 53011833mx6.jpg


6. Once you have your medias in Vegas, put them in two different lines. Your greenscreen vid has to be above your background pic/vid.

ImageShack - Hosting :: 86516256zw7.jpg

7.Right click on the greenscreen vid and choose "Video Event FX".

ImageShack - Hosting :: 62465002ul2.jpg

8.Choose Sony Chroma Keyer.

ImageShack - Hosting :: 62168550ys5.jpg

9. Set R to 0 G to 255 and B to 0. You can see if it works in the little window in the background. Press the exit button.

ImageShack - Hosting :: 96936925wb9.jpg


10. Now your video is implemented in the background. If you want to move it press "Event Pen/Crop" on the vid line.


ImageShack - Hosting :: 10mt4.jpg

11. You can now move that "F" thing and see your changed vid in the little window in the background.

ImageShack - Hosting :: 11ff0.jpg



Now.. I hope someone can use this for making and editing wow videos. Have fun with this, post comments (good AND bad) and link your videos  :Big Grin: . Thank you for reading and all that. If you have any problems ask for help!
Greetings,
Gahme.

----------


## Cursed

Damn pics are not working... I post the links and try to fix it later! (or does anyone know why imageshack isn´t working?)

----------


## Puff

Use img tags for the pic's mate. Makes it a lot easier.

(You have only touched the Very VERY basics of Green screen here though, Key frames are very important when apply'in green screen to make it alive. A bit vague for my liking mate.) 

One problem with this method though, is that it leaves the video looking very unrealistic to in-game situations. (Like shadows, lighting, placement) so you need to work with lighting a lot when in vegas, and the simple WoW shadows arn't hard to apply. Just a simple circle with a blurred effect and a reduced opacity ^^


Nice guide though, good for people who are un-aware for machinima's.

- Puff

----------


## Cursed

Of course just the basics... And most of this vids shouldn´t look that realistic but yeah the shadows are easy. Oh and im using tags but they are not working-.-

----------


## Puff

Well when i meant realistic.. i meant as in-game wow. You want it to have cool flips or whatever or awesome gear to your character.. but you want it too look some-what in-game.. Not a bodge' job done by a 8 year old.

----------


## Cursed

Yeah i know what you meant but i thought of something like this: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeaKNBqAirM"]World of Whatever[/ame]

Most of those vids don´t look realistic^^

----------

